# General > Music >  Who would you bring back?

## hotrod4

Ok just for fun, but one day your walking down the road when out pops a genie and grants you one wish to bring back a dead Rock star?

Who would you bring back and why?

For me it would be Bon Scott, would love to see what direction he would have gone in and he would be one hell of a drinking Buddy!

----------


## Gizmo

Are we bringing this dead rock star back to this moment in time at the age they would actually be right now, or the age they were when they died?, or are we bringing them back to the time when they actually died, as if nothing had happened to them?, i hope it's the last option, the only problem with that is that you're asking to bring back people who are not actually dead, so Bon Scott is actually still singing with AC/DC, and my choice, Cliff Burton, is still playing bass with Metallica, so Metallica never made any crap albums after Master Of Puppets, also And Justice For All had a mega production with a huge bass sound, and the best thing would be that Cliff would convince James that Lars was a really crap drummer and they should get Dave Lombardo in the band instead  ::

----------


## loganbiffy

Two words:
Kurt Cobain.

----------


## Gizmo

> Two words:
> Kurt Cobain.


Hotrod4 said bring back a rock star, not a whiney self pitying   ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> Hotrod4 said bring back a rock star, not a whiney self pitying


Oh right, I didn't see where it said "you are not allowed your own opinion or thoughts"

I would rather chew dog waste than listen to Bon Scott break windows with his squealing but you didn't see me dissing your choice.
Typical of the people on this site, they always find something to gurn about when someone has a different opinion to them.

Oh and also, Cliff Burton wasn't really a "rock star" at the time he died was he? Metallica certainly were not "rock stars" at the time but whatever you think man, it is your choice after all.

----------


## youoldduffer

Randy Rhodes, I would like to see him play and what direction his playing would of taken in this day and age.

----------


## theboysintheband

George Harrison and John Lennon.

Rick Danko and Richard Manuel. Because I wish I'd seen The Band live.

----------


## guitarzan

for me personally it would have to be jimi hendrix - the man is a legend

altho john and george are up there, as well as phil lynott

----------


## Gizmo

> Oh right, I didn't see where it said "you are not allowed your own opinion or thoughts"
> 
> I would rather chew dog waste than listen to Bon Scott break windows with his squealing but you didn't see me dissing your choice.
> Typical of the people on this site, they always find something to gurn about when someone has a different opinion to them.
> 
> Oh and also, Cliff Burton wasn't really a "rock star" at the time he died was he? Metallica certainly were not "rock stars" at the time but whatever you think man, it is your choice after all.


For gods sake min, re-insert your humour gland, didn't you notice the  ::  at the end of my post, did i hit a bit of a raw nerve there...fanboy!!  :Wink:  if you called that whiney fartbag a Rock Star he would probably lamp you in the mouth, well he would if he could take the needle out his arm long enough to lift it to hit you  :Wink: 

And Metallica were a big selling band by the time of Cliffs untimely death.....KNOW YOUR HISTORY YOUNGLING...hehe

----------


## hotrod4

I would also bring back Michael Hutchence,know I am gonna get slated but he was a fantastic singer and had a wa-hey with the ladies. Would be a handy guy to have around. :Wink:  And what the hell Eva Cassidy.
There must be some gigs in Heaven and even better ones down below!! ::

----------


## Gleber2

> George Harrison and John Lennon.
> 
> Rick Danko and Richard Manuel. Because I wish I'd seen The Band live.


Saw them in Canada in 1969. Probably the best live sound I have ever heard.

----------


## loganbiffy

> For gods sake min, re-insert your humour gland, didn't you notice the  at the end of my post, did i hit a bit of a raw nerve there...fanboy!!  if you called that whiney fartbag a Rock Star he would probably lamp you in the mouth, well he would if he could take the needle out his arm long enough to lift it to hit you
> 
> And Metallica were a big selling band by the time of Cliffs untimely death.....KNOW YOUR HISTORY YOUNGLING...hehe



I never said they were not a big selling band.
Oh emoticons are supposed to be funny or something, I wasn't aware  :Wink: 

Fanboy? get a grip man, because I like a band you do not it's cool and hard for you to be a cheeky swine?

There always has to be someone on here that complains about other people's tastes, well done on that accolade.
Like I said, Bon Scott was a squealing little gimp but I never insulted you when you mentioned him.

Oh and I see you are a "hater" of Metallicas' material after Master of Puppets, I like pretty much all of their albums so does that make me a fanboy of them also? :P

I'll be right back, I'm off to re-insert my humour gland.

----------


## Gizmo

> I never said they were not a big selling band.
> Oh emoticons are supposed to be funny or something, I wasn't aware 
> 
> Fanboy? get a grip man, because I like a band you do not it's cool and hard for you to be a cheeky swine?
> 
> There always has to be someone on here that complains about other people's tastes, well done on that accolade.
> Like I said, Bon Scott was a squealing little gimp but I never insulted you when you mentioned him.
> 
> Oh and I see you are a "hater" of Metallicas' material after Master of Puppets, I like pretty much all of their albums so does that make me a fanboy of them also? :P
> ...


Lets get a few things right you very highly strung young man, Bon Scott was not my choice, he was the choice of Hotrod4, so go direct your teenage angst at him...k

As for Metallica not being rock stars at the time of Cliffs death, exactly how old are you?, if you think that then i can guarantee you were not around back then, i was...and they were rock stars, not L.A sunset strip style rock stars, but they were still rock stars, they were on their 3rd album and touring with Ozzy, may i suggest a little homework for you, watch 'Cliff Em All' and then tell me that they were not rock stars at the time.

Not once did i say i didn't like Nirvana, my tounge in cheek post was clearly lost on you, stop staring at your shoes and cheer up please  :Wink: 

You're very good at twisting words aren't you?, you should become a reporter for the Daily Star, or an Agony Aunt for Heat Magazine, i never said i was a hater of post MOP Metallica albums, i insinuated that some of them are not that good or as strong as their earlier material, and that if Cliff Burton was still in the band they would have had a lot more Oomph to them, And Justice For All is a classic album let down by a terrible production....that was also obviously lost on you.

----------


## BazzaG

Again i agree with u Gizmo, I would defo bring bac Cliff Burton, the man was one of the best bassists out there(he must have been turning in his grave with metallica's albums after black album) but thankfully there latest is very good

----------


## loganbiffy

> Lets get a few things right you very highly strung young man, Bon Scott was not my choice, he was the choice of Hotrod4, so go direct your teenage angst at him...k
> 
> As for Metallica not being rock stars at the time of Cliffs death, exactly how old are you?, if you think that then i can guarantee you were not around back then, i was...and they were rock stars, not L.A sunset strip style rock stars, but they were still rock stars, they were on their 3rd album and touring with Ozzy, may i suggest a little homework for you, watch 'Cliff Em All' and then tell me that they were not rock stars at the time.
> 
> Not once did i say i didn't like Nirvana, my tounge in cheek post was clearly lost on you, stop staring at your shoes and cheer up please 
> 
> You're very good at twisting words aren't you?, you should become a reporter for the Daily Star, or an Agony Aunt for Heat Magazine, i never said i was a hater of post MOP Metallica albums, i insinuated that some of them are not that good or as strong as their earlier material, and that if Cliff Burton was still in the band they would have had a lot more Oomph to them, And Justice For All is a classic album let down by a terrible production....that was also obviously lost on you.



1. I am not highly strung like you seem to think I am, I like to have an opinion without having to explain myself all the time.
2. I am not that young either.
3. I am not a teenager, and would there be half as many great music albums out there if it were not for Angst?

Ok so your choice was Cliff Burton, did I feel the need to disrespect your choice with a "Tongue in Cheek" comment about it? Isn't that the actions of a young 'un?

Of course AJFA is a classic album, I never said it wasn't, yes the production is awful but it happened, unless they remaster it then it will stay that way.

I actually prefer Jason Newsted to Cliff Burton, you want to rip on me for that also seeing as you ain't into respecting people's opinions?  :Wink: 

Hang on, just got a phone call from the Daily Star........

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

1.Phill Collins

2.Michael Hutchence

3. Elvis Presley

----------


## moncur

> 1.Phill Collins


erm he's still very much alive! I know his career is dead but thats a bit harsh innit?

----------


## Gizmo

> 1
> 
> Ok so your choice was Cliff Burton, did I feel the need to disrespect your choice with a "Tongue in Cheek" comment about it? Isn't that the actions of a young 'un?


What i said about Kurt Cobain was a statement of fact, he WAS a whiney self pitying , for gods sake man, he had the world at his feet, a successful band, money in the bank, a wife and family, yet he would bitch and moan about the success he had, he was pathetic, anyone who puts a gun in their mouth and takes the easy way out leaving a wife and child behind is in my book pathetic, i don't buy into all that tortured artist rubbish, we all have problems in life, i've had more ups and downs in life than an Alton Towers rollercoaster, didn't blow my brains out over it though, i really don't understand how people can show such hero worship towards a man who was so selfish as to blow his own head off in the ultimate act of self pity, you need to look past the music.

So please forgive me for disrespecting a man who blew his own head off...what on earth was i thinking :: 




> Of course AJFA is a classic album, I never said it wasn't, yes the production is awful but it happened, unless they remaster it then it will stay that way.


Remastering only alters EQ settings, it's a complete remixing that it needs

----------


## loganbiffy

> What i said about Kurt Cobain was a statement of fact, he WAS a whiney self pitying , for gods sake man, he had the world at his feet, a successful band, money in the bank, a wife and family, yet he would bitch and moan about the success he had, he was pathetic, anyone who puts a gun in their mouth and takes the easy way out leaving a wife and child behind is in my book pathetic, i don't buy into all that tortured artist rubbish, we all have problems in life, i've had more ups and downs in life than an Alton Towers rollercoaster, didn't blow my brains out over it though, i really don't understand how people can show such hero worship towards a man who was so selfish as to blow his own head off in the ultimate act of self pity, you need to look past the music.
> 
> So please forgive me for disrespecting a man who blew his own head off...what on earth was i thinking
> 
> 
> 
> Remastering only alters EQ settings, it's a complete remixing that it needs



It's your choice to not buy into the whole "tortured artist rubbish", some people are more effed up than you make out  :Wink: 

You never disrespected him, don't you get it?, You opted to take the piss out of me for no reason due to my choice.

I need to look past the music on your say so? Come on man.

I ain't saying blowing his brains out is an excuse but everyone has their reasons.

Yes AJFA does need remixing, although I would personally leave it as it became a classic album anyway and has character. For some weird reason I stated remastering, probably to do with the fact that I was in "vent mode."

Well this is awesome fun and all but I really must go and start contemplating my next post that you can attack just because you find it fun. 

Ah music arguments are always fun  :Wink:

----------


## loganbiffy

A few more choices would be: Jeff Buckley, Shannon Hoon and Layne Staley.

----------


## moncur

> Jeff Buckley


I second that

----------


## Gizmo

> You never disrespected him, don't you get it?, You opted to take the piss out of me for no reason due to my choice.
> 
> Well this is awesome fun and all but I really must go and start contemplating my next post that you can attack just because you find it fun.


Geez oh....you emo kids are awful sensitive aren't you  :Wink:

----------


## loganbiffy

> Geez oh....you emo kids are awful sensitive aren't you


Thank god I can't stand emo then  :Grin:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

[quote=Gizmo;463190]What i said about Kurt Cobain was a statement of fact, he WAS a whiney self pitying , for gods sake man, he had the world at his feet, a successful band, money in the bank, a wife and family, yet he would bitch and moan about the success he had, he was pathetic, anyone who puts a gun in their mouth and takes the easy way out leaving a wife and child behind is in my book pathetic, i don't buy into all that tortured artist rubbish, we all have problems in life, i've had more ups and downs in life than an Alton Towers rollercoaster, didn't blow my brains out over it though, i really don't understand how people can show such hero worship towards a man who was so selfish as to blow his own head off in the ultimate act of self pity, you need to look past the music.

So please forgive me for disrespecting a man who blew his own head off...what on earth was i thinking :: 


Best post of the week on here, Cobain was a whingebucket - no loss to society in my opinion either- the coward. 
Gizmo has had more ups & downs than most but no bullet has been used, I take my hat off to folks like him- Cobain made 1 great song, smells like teen spirit. That was it

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> erm he's still very much alive! I know his career is dead but thats a bit harsh innit?


Yer kidding??? I thought he was dead... you have ruined my week ::  I hated him when he was alive but now I find out hes not dead!!! 

oh well I still have someone to despise ::

----------


## Metalattakk

I'd like to throw in a few names here, starting with a couple that were taken from us at the height of their talent, and who could have gone on to shape modern music even more than they did:

Randy Rhoads
Bon Scott
Maggie Bell
Sir Alex Harvey, Esq.
St. Jimi, who art in heaven..

And I'll continue with a few who are sadly missed (by me anyway), yet taken from us after their particular star had faded somewhat:

Phil Lynott
Frank Zappa
Dallas 'Digger' Royale
Pete Wells
Steve Clarke

And I'll finish with the three best drummers the world has ever seen:

Keith Moon
Bonzo
Cozy Powell


R.I.P. one and all.

----------


## hotrod4

> I'd like to throw in a few names here, starting with a couple that were taken from us at the height of their talent, and who could have gone on to shape modern music even more than they did:
> 
> Randy Rhoads
> Bon Scott
> Maggie Bell
> Sir Alex Harvey, Esq.
> St. Jimi, who art in heaven..
> 
> And I'll continue with a few who are sadly missed (by me anyway), yet taken from us after their particular star had faded somewhat:
> ...


  Agree with you 100% on that Metal.
Good list.

----------


## loganbiffy

> Cobain made 1 great song, smells like teen spirit. That was it


Do not make me laugh!
You forgot to add it was your opinion  :Wink: 

In all seriousness, if you honestly believe that Teen Spirit was the best song he ever wrote then fair enough, IMO he wrote far better songs than that.

----------


## Gizmo

> Cobain made 1 great song, smells like teen spirit. That was it


Mrs Winehouse, don't say things like that, you'll upset the emo fanboy, then he'll cry, and his eye liner will run, it makes a terrible mess you know, so don't be so cruel...Emo Kids Need Loving To  ::

----------


## Kenneth

Yes! To Jeff Buckley!

----------


## buddyrich

Dimebag!!!

----------


## loganbiffy

> Mrs Winehouse, don't say things like that, you'll upset the emo fanboy, then he'll cry, and his eye liner will run, it makes a terrible mess you know, so don't be so cruel...Emo Kids Need Loving To


Haha nice try.
Does that make you a Cliff Burton fan-grandad then?

It just amuses me how she picked the most commercial song possible, but then she does like The Killers, nuff said really.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I feel a lol coming on...

Yep, a definite lol.

----------


## hotrod4

lol  :: lol :: lol

----------


## hotrod4

Kurt did write some good songs. teen spirit was a classic but when something becomes so popular it then means that the hardcore fans hate it!. Dont know why that is,but always seems to be so. :: 

"_He blew his mind out in a car
He didnt notice that the light had changed"
_

----------


## Gizmo

> Haha nice try.
> Does that make you a Cliff Burton fan-grandad then?


It does indeed, the man is a legend, and he didn't cry into his cornflakes like a big pap...unlike Mr Cobain  :Wink:

----------


## Sporran

Somebody mentioned Maggie Bell, but the wifie's no deid yet! She's 63, and probably still beltin' it oot!

I'd like to bring back Freddie Mercury of Queen, Michael Hutchence of INXS, and Layne Staley of Alice in Chains. 

Also Eva Cassidy - not a rock star, but with the voice of an angel.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Somebody mentioned Maggie Bell, but the wifie's no deid yet! She's 63, and probably still beltin' it oot!


Goddammit, 'at wis me! Must have been thinking of Janis instead.

Maggie, if you're reading this - I'm sorry!  ::

----------


## trix

> Yes! To Jeff Buckley!


what aboot his faither, tim buckley? 

i wid hev jim morrison....literally!!  :Wink:

----------


## loganbiffy

> It does indeed, the man is a legend, and he didn't cry into his cornflakes like a big pap...unlike Mr Cobain


Never said he wasn't a legend.
Still yet to see Cobain crying into his corn flakes  :Wink:

----------


## Gizmo

> Never said he wasn't a legend.
> Still yet to see Cobain crying into his corn flakes


He could have done many things with his cornflakes, a bit like Shirley Manson from Garbage...manky cow...eeughh  ::

----------


## fingalmacool

Children children, what will all the orgers think to all this dissin of opinions, i am shocked and stunned to read such clenched teethed drivel, it was a innocent post to stir some nostalgic memories of peeps gone by, but as usual we get some bit based history lesson from god knows where, who gives a toss, its not supposed to start arguments its supposed to stir memories, so please get a grip people and take a chillpill. For my memory it will have to be,,,,,,,,ah cant be bothered now.  ::

----------


## Jeid

Ok ok... I've decided..

I want to bring back...

Jesus... just so we can kill him again  :Smile:

----------


## Gizmo

> Ok ok... I've decided..
> 
> I want to bring back...
> 
> Jesus... just so we can kill him again


Now now...Hotrod4 made no mention of fairytale characters being an option..hehe

----------


## loganbiffy

> its not supposed to start arguments


There is always going to be music arguments though, always someone keen to diss someone else's taste, even when they suggest it was a joke  :Wink:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

right that does it.

Patsy Cline................................ :Grin: 



















































































& Elvis
 :: 

& a serious answer has to be Jimi Hendrix. Knowing the way his music was heading just before he passed on I'd love to hear what he'd do in a modern studio & live environment. & for pure memory Mitch, Moon & Bonzo

----------


## guitarzan

seein as we've got the power to do it just now i may as well bring back johnny cash an james brown as well...

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Rory Gallagher.

----------


## trix

> Mitch


mitch is still alive baby...i can get ye his autograph if ye want  :: 


................dina be cheeky now...!!!!  ::

----------


## zebedy

uppieballad - music section org hero  ::

----------


## Sporran

I'd like to see Stevie Ray Vaughan back as well.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> mitch is still alive baby...i can get ye his autograph if ye want 
> 
> 
> ................dina be cheeky now...!!!!


 
lol he can have mine more like....

----------


## hotrod4

Hendrix as well, why not.
He was a lefty like me! ::  But thats where the similarity ends I'm afraid :Frown:

----------


## honey

Has to be Freddie Mercury.. i would have loved to have seen Queen in concert!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Never said he wasn't a legend.
> Still yet to see Cobain crying into his corn flakes


You havnt seen him crying in his cornflakes? Well you have no chance of it now eh :Grin: 

Nothing wrong with the Killers , at least I can say Ive seen them live whereas you live with the idea that Nirvana were the best band ever but werent but you carry on thinking like that anyway-whateer floats your boat eh ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> You havnt seen him crying in his cornflakes? Well you have no chance of it now eh
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Killers , at least I can say Ive seen them live whereas you live with the idea that Nirvana were the best band ever but werent but you carry on thinking like that anyway-whateer floats your boat eh


I've seen the Killers live and they were bloody awful.
When did I say Nirvana were the best band ever?
I like how you chose the most commercial song as they're only good one  :Wink: 

And also you name yourself after one of the biggest junkies of our time, well done.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> I've seen the Killers live and they were bloody awful.
> When did I say Nirvana were the best band ever?
> I like how you chose the most commercial song as they're only good one 
> 
> And also you name yourself after one of the biggest junkies of our time, well done.



Nowt wrong with Amy, shes a great singer but has a wee problem shes no the first & she`ll no be the last. I saw Killers at TITP & they were brilliant , best act there.

Im sorry if you didnt say Niorvana were the best, but whats all the crap about commercial songs?? I have Nevermind & its pants bar 2 songs-its at the bottom of the CD rack never to be heard again by the looks of it, smells like was a brilliant song IMO but thats it.

Bring back Elvis , Buddy Hollie & Sid Vicious ::

----------


## Jeid

> I have Nevermind & its pants bar 2 songs-its at the bottom of the CD rack never to be heard again by the looks of it, smells like was a brilliant song IMO but thats it.

----------


## loganbiffy

> I have Nevermind & its pants bar 2 songs-its at the bottom of the CD rack never to be heard again by the looks of it, smells like was a brilliant song IMO but thats it.


If thats the way you feel then so be it, it's a classic album though.
It is an awesome album, IMO.

As for the Killers being the best act at TITP it must have been an awful line-up, but I have a feeling that's the one I was at in 2005 and there were great bands like Audioslave, Foo Fighters and Green Day playing.

Amy Winehouse is a junkie, full stop.
Her music grates on my brain, but hey this is just my opinion  :Wink:

----------


## buddyrich

Her live singing is dreadful.  I dunno if she's trying to extemporise in a "jazz club, nice" kind of way or she's just mangled but she slurs and moans her way thru all her lyrics and sounds nothing like her records.


They tra ta mek me gaaooooooo tu rey-havvvvvvv a sey nooooooooooooo.

Wish she'd take a permanent vacation and leave the charts for free for people like MC Pitman.

www.pitmanworld.com

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Her live singing is dreadful.  I dunno if she's trying to extemporise in a "jazz club, nice" kind of way or she's just mangled but she slurs and moans her way thru all her lyrics and sounds nothing like her records.
> 
> 
> They tra ta mek me gaaooooooo tu rey-havvvvvvv a sey nooooooooooooo.
> 
> Wish she'd take a permanent vacation and leave the charts for free for people like MC Pitman.
> 
> www.pitmanworld.com


WHO??? Mc Pitman?? Is he Jenny the horse trainers son ???  Id rather Amy than the likes of 50 cents,

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> If thats the way you feel then so be it, it's a classic album though.
> It is an awesome album, IMO.
> 
> As for the Killers being the best act at TITP it must have been an awful line-up, but I have a feeling that's the one I was at in 2005 and there were great bands like Audioslave, Foo Fighters and Green Day playing.
> 
> Amy Winehouse is a junkie, full stop.
> Her music grates on my brain, but hey this is just my opinion


2006 dear titp. who are audioslave???? Foo fighters are n0o bad tho , green day have passed their best.

Kurt cobain was a junkie as well wasnt he? right good company for the xmas night out ill bet!!!!! ::

----------


## guitarzan

audioslave? only rage against the machine minus zack plus chris cornell.

some excellent tunes!

----------


## moncur

Amy Winehouse at TITP 2008....... I felt that I should have asked TITP for those 40 minutes of my life back. Literally everyone (including myself) who went to see her said "Im only here to see here before she dies". That sounds terrible but its the sad truth.

If the government want to run an anti-drugs campaign they should just show one of her live performances on TV.

On the plus side though, her backing band were very good.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I think I must have gone through the same era as Metalattakk although I would say Ginger Baker was the better drummer. :: 

I would like to see Marc Bollan come back for no other reason than I am a tree hugger that likes classic cars. :Wink:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Amy Winehouse at TITP 2008....... I felt that I should have asked TITP for those 40 minutes of my life back. Literally everyone (including myself) who went to see her said "Im only here to see here before she dies". That sounds terrible but its the sad truth.
> 
> If the government want to run an anti-drugs campaign they should just show one of her live performances on TV.
> 
> On the plus side though, her backing band were very good.


100% agreed on the TITP, she really was out of tune & sounded like some of the numpties that vacate the camps bar`s karaoke machine!! In fact some of them sound better, I saw her at Isle of White & she was brilliant but all those chemicals have taken their toll.
What a difference 4 years make eh? It was the first name that came into my head as she was on MTV at the time I registered for C.Org so Im no that devoted to her ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> 2006 dear titp. who are audioslave???? Foo fighters are n0o bad tho , green day have passed their best.
> 
> Kurt cobain was a junkie as well wasnt he? right good company for the xmas night out ill bet!!!!!


Audioslave are amazing, blew most other bands out the water at TITP 2005, including the Killers.

Amy Winehouse looks like a campaign poster for neglected horses.

----------


## Blast!

This thread is gold!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Amy Winehouse looks like a campaign poster for neglected horses.



 ::  ::  ::  Spat my coffee over the screen hahahaha

----------


## loganbiffy

> Spat my coffee over the screen hahahaha


Haha, it was a rather good one I must admit.

----------


## Gizmo

> Haha, it was a rather good one I must admit.


Yeah a good one, stolen from the legend that is Frankie Boyle.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Still havnt ever heard of Audioslave though, which stage were they on? If they werent in the Slam tent , NME , Mainstage or the ceillidh tent theres little chance of ,me seeing or hearing them Im afraid.

 Back to the O.P- How about Bob Marley for all those stoners out there??

----------


## hotrod4

> Still havnt ever heard of Audioslave though, which stage were they on? If they werent in the Slam tent , NME , Mainstage or the ceillidh tent theres little chance of ,me seeing or hearing them Im afraid.
> 
>  Back to the O.P- How about Bob Marley for all those stoners out there??


Yah Man!!! ::

----------


## loganbiffy

> Yeah a good one, stolen from the legend that is Frankie Boyle.


Yes it was "stolen"
Are you ever happy or are you always miserable?  :Wink:

----------


## loganbiffy

> Still havnt ever heard of Audioslave though, which stage were they on? If they werent in the Slam tent , NME , Mainstage or the ceillidh tent theres little chance of ,me seeing or hearing them Im afraid.
> 
>  Back to the O.P- How about Bob Marley for all those stoners out there??


Audioslave played the main stage on the saturday at about 3pm at T in 2005, they were wicked.

----------


## Gizmo

> Yes it was "stolen"
> Are you ever happy or are you always miserable?


100% miserable...and 110% deleriously happy about it  :Grin:

----------


## guitarzan

i was there as well LB and they were top notch...

i think i'm right in sayin they did a few soundgarden and rage tunes did they not? killing in the name of and maybe rusty cage?!

----------


## loganbiffy

> i was there as well LB and they were top notch...
> 
> i think i'm right in sayin they did a few soundgarden and rage tunes did they not? killing in the name of and maybe rusty cage?!


Indeed you are correct, they played sleep now in the fire and also spoonman, then cornell did black hole sun acoustically.

----------


## A9RUNNER

Buddy Holly
Phill Lynot
Kurt Cobain
Bon Scott
Johnny Cash
Razzle

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Only one I'd bring back and that's Dave Cuthbert  :Frown: 
RIP

----------

